# I could look it up, but why?  What is WCG and why should i join?



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

As somebody who lost family and friends to cancer,  i love the idea of FAH and im glad i can contribute to it's cause.  In 20 words or less, why should i join the World Community Grid?  What would i be helping? I really haven't looked it up, no ideal what it is,  20 words, go.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

World Community Grid- a distributed computing program where you donate cpu cycles to perform research on your PC to several humanitarian projects (Cancer, Ebola, HIV/AIDS, etc...). Some gather to work together as a team to perform this work (TPU for example)


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> World Community Grid- a distributed computing program where you donate cpu cycles to perform research on your PC to several humanitarian projects (Cancer, Ebola, HIV/AIDS, etc...). Some gather to work together as a team to perform this work (TPU for example)


Thank you, counted 41 words but close enough.  Can you put a link to whatever site i need to download the program from as well as any other pertinent information i would need to make sure TPU gets credit for my contribution.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

*Follow this link to register and join our Team:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward

If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.

*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Follow this link to register and join our Team:*
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
> Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
> 
> ...


thanks

downloaded and running, thanks again Norton


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey @BirdoSwaggins , just so you know, we also have several competitions a year and give away 3-4 computers, among other things, a year to team members participating in the competitions.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hey @BirdoSwaggins , just so you know, we also have several competitions a year and give away 3-4 computers, among other things, a year to team members participating in the competitions.


Doubt my rig will put me in any leader-boards, we'll see.  Just happy to contribute.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> Doubt my rig will put me in any leader-boards, we'll see.  Just happy to contribute.


We compete as a Team with other teams so it's a group thing. We award prizes within our Team for those who contribute during a challenge


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2017)

yeah, like I said


> give away 3-4 computers, among other things, a year to team members *participating* in the competitions



You don't have to be one of the top contributors to win. Winners are randomly chosen among team members that contributed enough completed work units during a team challenge. Your 2600k alone is strong enough to make the minimum to qualify for the giveaways.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2017)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> Thank you, counted 41 words but close enough.


WCG demands more then 20 words


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 25, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> WCG demands more then 20 words



When Norton speaks, even the stars stop to listen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> When Norton speaks, even the stars stop to listen.



The type of guy that gets a nod even if your in someone elses court.


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 25, 2017)

Glad to have you @BirdoSwaggins !

This thread gives you some info and accomplishments, past and present,  of all the projects of WCG.  You can run them all or pick just one if you like.

Link


----------

